# OK Ag boys, let your voice be heard.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today on Ag web they are asking which Republican candidate(4 leaders) would you vote for if you were voting Republican today. After you vote you can check your state on the interactive map to see how your state voted. Lappin, you can't vote since you are not truthful in polls ;o). http://www.agweb.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure it matters anyways, what's left of the candidates isn't impressive, least not to me.

A seed salesman stopped in yesterday and talked to father and me, we all three agreed the solution to high land prices would be for Obama to get a second term.


----------

